# Clip Stress pour Justice par Romain Gavras



## meskh (9 Mai 2008)

Nouveau buzz

[YOUTUBE]zOP0IECS2FY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## two (9 Mai 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Nouveau buzz
> 
> (youtube]Justice-stress[/youtube]



:mouais: et c'est quoi le message? 

J'ai raté un épisode ou cela ne correspond absolument pas à ce qu'on attends sur ce fil ?


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Mai 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Nouveau buzz


:mouais: Mouais.. comme vidéo "sympa", ça se pose là...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

two a dit:


> :mouais: et c'est quoi le message?


Le groupe s'appelle Justice.
La vidéo montre d'horrible voyous issus de citée - noirs et violents, s'en prenant sans vergogne aux bons citoyens (plutôt blancs, eux)

Ouais, sympa la vidéo...

(et puis, la musique n'est pas à chier : elle est déjà chiée - comme une vague de pets sur le clavier d'un synthé)


----------



## two (9 Mai 2008)

Là tu ne parle pas du message mais de ce que la vidéo montre ... 
On est sensés en déduire quoi? 
Ou c'est juste une banalisation de la violence, une fois de plus?


----------



## meskh (9 Mai 2008)

En effet, le vidéo n'est peut-être pas très "sympa", en revanche elle risque de faire évoluer des choses, tant au niveau de la liberté de création, de clips.....

La musique fonctionne bien, elle


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

two a dit:


> Là tu ne parle pas du message mais de ce que la vidéo montre ...


Et comment fais-tu circuler un message dans une vidéo sinon par les images qu'elle contient ?
Tu distribues une explication de texte avec ?



Bon, disons que j'y voie l'image suivante :
"Nous, Justice, allons tout bousiller dans le monde de la musique, comme les jeunes que nous filmons le fond dans le "vrai" monde (voir par exemple l'attaque contre le guitareu sur les marches) - parce que nous sommes sans concession, sans attaches, sans remords"
OK.
Sauf que pour ça, le clip surfe avec le terreau le plus putride possible qui va de l'image d'Epinal du jeune de banlieue bronzé, à capuche et violent à la fascination de la violence aveugle en passant par les amalgames les plus cons entre fierté et sauvagerie, caractère et aggressivité, virilité  et don pour le combat de rue.

Sans compter que le nom du groupe est très ambivalent par rapport à ça : justice ? Est-il juste de tout détruire ou faut-il rétablir la "justice" contre les jeunes délinquants ?
Entre les deux, leur coeur balance peut-être - ça permet de vendre des disques dans tous les rateliers...


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Mai 2008)

En plus d'être minable et racoleur, c'est pompé sur Asphex Twin. _Come To Daddy

_[youtube]5Az_7U0-cK0[/youtube]


----------



## theozdevil (9 Mai 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Nouveau buzz



EDIT: désolé de polluer le thread comme ca en mettant une deuxième fois la video 

C'est un peu violent comme clip on ne devrais pas diffuser ce genre de chose sur le net, il y a des âmes sensibles et ca n'aide pas à apporter la paix.

Lire les commentaire associé à la vidéo.....

EDIT ENCORE: Faite l'amour pas la guerre, c'est moche la violence


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

theozdevil a dit:


> C'est un peu violent comme clip on ne devrais pas diffuser ce genre de chose sur le net, il y a des âmes sensibles et ca n'aide pas à apporter la paix.
> 
> Lire les commentaire associé à la vidéo.....


Et, pour bien marquer que tu es contre la diffusion de ce genre d'image, tu cites la vidéo, histoire qu'elle apparaisse deux fois dans la page ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2008)

Une chose est sûre: ça fait du bien quand ça s'arrête.

Sinon, je pense que celui qui a fait ( vômi ? ) ça , se croit très au dessus de tout le monde, ou alors c'est du Xième degré, ou je sais pas. C'est fait pour vendre, ça doit s'écouter ( supporter hein ?) à fond dans une caisse volée ( pas mal le cliché hein ?), ou sur un baladeur en allant au travail le matin ( comme tout les matins ..hein ? ), ou alors complètement bourré à je ne sais quoi , hein ? non ? hein ?
Non, c'est bien..ça ne fais rien avancer, je suis bien content d'être blanc, riche et beau..cool. hein ?
Non, là je regarde la photos de mes trois garçons et je me demande ce qu'ils ont bien pu faire pour mériter de vivre plus tard , dans un monde où on a des visions comme ça..cool. hein ?
Non c'est bien...cool.

...


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

jamais été fan des productions de Kourtrajmé&#8230; ça s'améliore pas&#8230; que ce soit Romain Gavras, le fils de Costa qui s'y colle ou pas&#8230;

le vrai cinéma rebelle il est chez Ossang, pas chez eux&#8230; 

ceci dit, étrange la référence à Jonas Mekas dans le clip&#8230; involontaire ? 

(ceci dit aussi : nous perpétuons le buzz&#8230; )

ps : c'est Gavras et deux, moi je ne suis pas riche, pas beau, j'suis cool et je m'en fous d'être blanc&#8230;  même après le clip&#8230;


----------



## giga64 (9 Mai 2008)

Rendez-nous Oranges mécaniques !!! 

Le plus navrant, c'est la mentalité des personnes que l'utilisation - détournement ?- de ce genre de "message" peut mener au pouvoir 

@+


----------



## Pierrou (9 Mai 2008)

C'est marrant, le single précédent de Justice, j'avais plutôt accroché... J'avais trouvé la musique et le concept du clip assez sympa, mais là... 

Je dois avouer que ça me laisse un certain mauvais goût dans la bouche... Le message est à double tranchant: Je sais pas si on doit y voir une charge xénophobe contre les population des banlieues ou, au contraire, une critique larvée d'un système de répartition sociospatiale facteur d'exclusion...
Un genre d'esprit un peu FightClub, dérangeant...


----------



## La mouette (9 Mai 2008)

C'est la prise de conscience de la chance de la blancheur diamantée issue des milieux favorisés de la belle haute société ..Yo !!
Ce qui est bien avec la couleur, c'est que ça se mérite pas, ça s'hérite, comme le fric, la classe sociale et les belles baraques.
Bossez les défavorisés ! pour que les riches puissent ne rien faire et que les blancs pauvres puissent dire qu'ils vous comprennent. 
Les riches , blanc, et  beau en plus ils sont généreux, ils vous donnent leurs  blancs pauvres, moches et sans avenir.
Yo!!
Vive les riches, à bas les pauvres et les défavorisés, 

...T'avais qu'à naître ailleurs et d'autres parents ! Yo !! 

Yo !! le Rap des riches opprimés qui ont tout et que tous veulent voir crever !! 
Yo !! le Rap du riche Yo !!


----------



## Nephou (9 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ps : c'est Gavras



_Ça c&#8217;est de ma faute : dyslexie clavière avancée (avec peut être un peu de Chimay bleue dedans)
_


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> _Ça cest de ma faute : dyslexie clavière avancée (avec peut être un peu de Chimay bleue dedans)
> _



si c'est de la Chimay, je te pardonne


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Mai 2008)

En 2 mots, inutile et commercial :sleep:


----------



## alèm (9 Mai 2008)

pour une fois que tu es concis !


----------



## Chang (10 Mai 2008)

Bon, c'est Justice, donc de surprenant. On est dans une sphere orchestree par les Ed Banger, les TTC et consorts ... "on veut etre celebre et avoir plein de flouze", c le 21eme siecle, c'est la branchitude de la jeunesse actuelle ...

Creer un fil pour ca est tres douteux d'un point de vu de l'interet de la chose.

Et puis mince, quoi, c'est Justice ... on trouve autrement plus interessant comme creation musicale a l'heure actuelle, dans ce style ou dans d'autres ...


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)

Attention ! eux on droit à un sujet spécial pour une vidéo..  de ....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

Justice ?
no good - qui ne sera jamais calife à la place du calife
 (XBG en tong devant le prisu)


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)

Il paraît que la justice est faîtes pour être contournée , ça a jamais été aussi vrai :rateau:


----------



## moksX (10 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous, le buzz fonctionne c'est sûr. La musique est stressante (répétitive à souhait et très pauvre) et le clip fait oublier cette M**** audio. Donc le clip fonctionne.
(Et dire qui y'en a qui bossent pour gagner leur vie.)

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre le scandale de ce clip dans la mesure où il caricature une réalité qui existe et qui est présent dans tous les esprits quoi qu'on en dise. A bien y regarder, ces jeunes Noirs, Arabes ou Blancs (y'en a un au début) s'en prennent à tout ce qui bouge et pas que des Blancs riches et friqués. Le premier couple n'est pas blanc et la première partie se passe dans la cité (pas vraiment luxueuse) même, plus loin c'est un blanc, plus loin c'est un Arabe, une Asiatique, un chauffeur, une grand mère etc...en fait toute la population est victime de la gratuité (ils ne volent pas, ils cassent appareil photo, instruments, rétroviseurs...) de cette violence et ne réagit pas.
Que ça alimente le racisme et la peur, c'est un risque, que ça donne des idées à la c** à des jeunes, c'est un risque aussi. En espérant que ceux qui seraient tentés aient autre choses à faire.:sleep:


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)

Surfer sur la peur des gens, la rancoeur, les préjugés, ceci poussé à l'extrème, a donné naissance au parti Nazi à une certaine époque ...


----------



## zepatente (10 Mai 2008)

Tout le monde s'interroge sur ce clip et même ici au Québec http://blogues.cyberpresse.ca/lagace/?p=70721261

Pour ma part , l'utilisation des clichés a toujours eu un impact fort sur les médias , le marketing et faire un buzz d'enfer.


----------



## kitetrip (10 Mai 2008)

*En fait le but du clip c'est juste de choquer pour qu'on parle de Justice* 

Pas de message, rien... Aucune créativité, il suffit juste de tout casser. Et je ne parle même pas de la musique (on aime ou non) qui n'apporte rien de plus au genre...


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)

Bref si en tant que blanc je vomi sur un noir avec un T-Shirt de ma société en chantant un truc bien lourd, je vais me faire un saladier pour pas un rond ..? bien je note

PS: cherche figurants pour vidéo promotionnelle


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

Écoutez de la musique.


----------



## joanes (10 Mai 2008)

Ce clip est très bien, il faut le diffuser dans tous les foyers français à heure de grande écoute. Cela permettra peut-être de faire remonter le Front National dans les sondages et dans les urnes, il en a bien besoin.

J'aime ce message qui ne s'en laisse pas compter, non vraiment de vrai Punk   


*NO FUTURE*....oscope​


Est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas là une petite incitation à la violence et à la haine raciale ????


Bref, dans un sens comme dans un autre très dangereux tout ça.



Mais les voies du Saigneur sont impénétrables, hein Suz...


----------



## kitetrip (10 Mai 2008)

joanes a dit:


> Ce clip est très bien, il faut le diffuser dans tous les foyers français à heure de grande écoute. Cela permettra peut-être de faire remonter le Front National dans les sondages et dans les urnes, il en a bien besoin.
> 
> J'aime ce message qui ne s'en laisse pas compter, non vraiment de vrai Punk
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord... C'est comme si on disait "ces Noirs de banlieue, ils l'ont bien cherché" :hein:

Et dire qu'il y a des associations qui font tout pour changer ça, et un "artiste" se pointe et envoie tout en l'air avec un clip video pour un groupe déjà bien médiatisé :rose: C'est se moquer simplement de tous les éducateurs, associations et de ceux qui veulent s'en sortir


----------



## zepatente (10 Mai 2008)

dites moi si je me trompe mais en plus je vois pas bien le rapport Justice banlieue ...... enfin pas le même coté de la banlieue


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Je suis d'accord... C'est comme si on disait "ces Noirs de banlieue, ils l'ont bien cherché" :hein:
> 
> Et dire qu'il y a des associations qui font tout pour changer ça, et un "artiste" se pointe et envoie tout en l'air avec un clip video pour un groupe déjà bien médiatisé :rose: C'est se moquer simplement de tous les éducateurs, associations et de ceux qui veulent s'en sortir



Attention tu vas trop loin là .. 
Ils en ont bavés, alors maintenant ils faut bien que tout le travail des éducateurs paie un peu non?..et puis faut aussi que les éducateurs aient du travail etc..un vrai cercle vicieux


----------



## zepatente (10 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Attention tu vas trop loin là ..
> Ils en ont bavés, alors maintenant ils faut bien que tout le travail des éducateurs paie un peu non?..et puis faut aussi que les éducateurs aient du travail etc..un vrai cercle vicieux


d'ailleurs uen question existentielle se pose : pourquoi dans une MJC de banlieue nord , on appelle un éducateur alors que dans une MjC de banlieue ouest , on appelle çà un animateur


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)

On éduque un immigrant , on (ré)anime un Français de souche ... :rose:


----------



## prasath (10 Mai 2008)

Ce que je pense de ce clip: Tape à l'oeil, violence gratuite qui touche le summum de la crétinerie de jeunes sans repères, pas de matière à réflexion. On ne nous de demande pas de prévenir le danger (ce qui impliquerait de comprendre leur geste) ou d'en avoir peur, on nous dit juste: voilà une attitude extrémiste et libre à vous de généraliser ça ou pas à une masse de population. Un seul argument: la violence gratuite, une seule réponse possible: la condamnation puisque derrière leurs actes il n'y a pas de revendications valables. 

On ferait un montage vidéo similaire de chaque groupe d'extrémiste de tout genre, on arriverait au même résultat. C'est trop facile.

Pendant qu'on réagit à cette manifestation caricaturale et réducteur de la violence, on se concentre moins sur d'autres danger plus pernicieux qui ont une véritable idéologie, des arguments presque crédibles et une bonne méthode de lavage de cerveaux. On pourrait y mettre ce qu'on veut dans le panier: sectes, idéologie extrême : politique ou religieux. A mon sens, ce qu'on doit craindre le plus, ce sont les idées ou les actes à visage caché. Donc, à l'inverse du clip, ce serait une forme de violence qui ne se voit pas au premier abord.

Mais chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut  .


----------



## kitetrip (10 Mai 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> dites moi si je me trompe mais en plus je vois pas bien le rapport Justice banlieue ...... enfin pas le même coté de la banlieue



Je te dis, c'est juste pour qu'on parle du groupe, sans plus :hein:

C'est comme si on faisait un clip video de la guerre 39-45 avec Booba, y'aura aucun rapport mais tout le monde en parlerait


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> *En fait le but du clip c'est juste de choquer pour qu'on parle de Justice*



Et ça marche. Déjà plus de 30 messages


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et ça marche. Déjà plus de 30 messages



 39

 et on est très loin de l'Aveu du père et j'avoue n'avoir pas eu la patience de tout voir malgré la pertinence _alèmienne _sur Jonas Mekas...  

j'écris cela en écoutant du Low-Fi avec un playlist de Pavement...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2008)

... ma colombe a fait un arrêt cardiaque !!!!!!!!


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)

Une minute de silence pour la Colombe de TheBig

Victime innocente de la stupidité, je demande justice ...


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> 39
> 
> et on est très loin de l'Aveu du père et j'avoue n'avoir pas eu la patience de tout voir malgré la pertinence _alèmienne _sur Jonas Mekas...
> 
> j'écris cela en écoutant du Low-Fi avec un playlist de Pavement...



Pendant qu'on y est, dans les flagorneries des Anciens, j'ai bien aimé le message de Doc (revenu à bonne es science)

C'est sûr, il y a _infiniment_ plus de _musique_ dans une double croche de Modeste Moussorgski que dans tous les morceaux passés, présents et à avenir (espérons qu'il soit bref) de ces abrutis cupides de justice (tiens, je ne mets même pas de majuscule, vois pas pourquoi)


----------



## La mouette (10 Mai 2008)

42--non 43


----------



## moksX (10 Mai 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Bref si en tant que blanc je vomi sur un noir avec un T-Shirt de ma société en chantant un truc bien lourd, je vais me faire un saladier pour pas un rond ..? bien je note



Non, tu feras scandale et tu relancera l'anarchie Punk...


 T'as bloqué sur la violence raciste sur fond de lutte des classe? Ces blousons noirs (ça fait bien année 80 non?) tapent sur TOUT ce qui bouge. Si tu veux la jouer Stresss, il faudra vomir aussi sur un Blanc, un Arabe, une mamie etc...



			
				Kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Et dire qu'il y a des associations qui font tout pour changer ça, et un "artiste" se pointe et envoie tout en l'air avec un clip video pour un groupe déjà bien médiatisé :rose: C'est se moquer simplement de tous les éducateurs, associations et de ceux qui veulent s'en sortir


Pour changer quoi?... le fait que des jeunes dans les cités la jouent caïd et "petit chef" (comme dirait ma grand mère) et brûlent des voitures, débarquent dans Paris pour tout casser.  Ce clip véhicule des clichés et surf sur la mémoire collective. La TV en a fait les gros titres à l'époque et certains avaient alors haussé le ton sous prétexte qu'il fallait montrer plutôt le positif dans les cités, mais est-ce que cela aurait changer quelque chose. 

Y'aura toujours des petits c** où qu'on aille dans le 16e ou dans les cités, ça n'a jamais été la majorité et ça ne le sera jamais. Ne pas voir pour ne pas avoir peur est assez petit bourgeois qui refuse de voir cette réalité là.

Censurer sous prétexte que ça puisse être mal interpréter, je trouve ça vraiment dommage. Il faudrait apprendre aux gens à réfléchir alors... ou est-ce déjà trop tard?: on ne passe plus que les bisounours, on censure un film où le Noir est le méchant parce que bon il est noir et parce qu'en tant que Noir on risquerait de se sentir visé. Un juif banquier parce que ça aurait des relents nauséabons, un policier violent et raciste, un pitbull tueur, un pédophile avec un fort accent belge, une blonde aussi C*** que ses pieds, un arabe avec une cocotte minute et une bouteille de gaz, un américain patriote, un Blanc nationaliste et raciste, un esclave noir, une prostituée d'Europe de l'Est.... Bref, y'en a à foison des clichés auquel on peut s'identifier mais on peut réfléchir aussi un peu et prendre du recul.

C'est aussi le rôle des médias de relativiser mais ils ne le font que trop rarement. Alors faisons marcher nos petits cerveaux et des clips aussi mercantiles que ça ne feront plus le buzz.


----------



## kitetrip (11 Mai 2008)

moksX a dit:


> Censurer sous prétexte que ça puisse être mal interpréter, je trouve ça vraiment dommage. Il faudrait apprendre aux gens à réfléchir alors... ou est-ce déjà trop tard?: on ne passe plus que les bisounours, on censure un film où le Noir est le méchant parce que bon il est noir et parce qu'en tant que Noir on risquerait de se sentir visé. Un juif banquier parce que ça aurait des relents nauséabons, un policier violent et raciste, un pitbull tueur, un pédophile avec un fort accent belge, une blonde aussi C*** que ses pieds, un arabe avec une cocotte minute et une bouteille de gaz, un américain patriote, un Blanc nationaliste et raciste, un esclave noir, une prostituée d'Europe de l'Est.... Bref, y'en a à foison des clichés auquel on peut s'identifier mais *on peut réfléchir aussi un peu et prendre du recul*.
> 
> C'est aussi le rôle des médias de relativiser mais ils ne le font que trop rarement. Alors faisons marcher nos petits cerveaux et des clips aussi mercantiles que ça ne feront plus le buzz.



Toi tu le fais  Peut être pas tout le monde  ....


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2008)

Y'a qu'a leur foutre les flics au cul:

[youtube]-sbqIyeed4g[/youtube]

 :love:


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2008)

Miami Vice  meet Rick Hunter ! Oh que j'ai toujours aimé les Beastie Boys ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> Miami Vice  meet Rick Hunter ! Oh que j'ai toujours aimé les Beastie Boys ! :love: :love: :love:




Je vois vraiment pas pourquoi. :love:

[YOUTUBE]6ujDYGxFAC4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Mai 2008)

La musique sans clips, c'était rudement mieux comme disait l'autre&#8230; C'est quoi le pire, la vidéo ou les messages en dessous sur youtube? Beaucoup de bruit autour de beaucoup d'incompréhension (je me compte dans le tas). J'en ai même oublié la musique (huh, c'était peut-être le but tiens?)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Mai 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> La musique sans clips, c'était rudement mieux comme disait l'autre C'est quoi le pire, la vidéo ou les messages en dessous sur youtube? Beaucoup de bruit autour de beaucoup d'incompréhension (je me compte dans le tas). J'en ai même oublié la musique (huh, c'était peut-être le but tiens?)




Ca dépend, dans certains cas ça donne une autre vision du clip, de l'univers du groupe, un ptit plus  Et des fois comme là, ça fait oublié la musique merdique par un clip "choquant" pour vendre plus :sleep:


----------



## alèm (11 Mai 2008)

voilà, poar exemple Mylène Farmer je ne connaitrais pas du tout sans _Libertine_&#8230; 

et comment comprendre à quel point les Beastie Boys étaient des punks maniant l'humour, la dérision et l'ironie sans voir les clips et leur désinvolture virtuose façonnée en art !  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2008)

En même temps, tout ce gaspillage de crème fouettée en pleine crise alimentaire mondiale c'est une véritable honte! De la provocation gratuite! 


:love: :love: :love:




 PS: moi c'est Sabrina que j'aurais jamais connu sans Boys Boys Boys! :love:


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> PS: moi c'est Sabrina que j'aurais jamais connu sans Boys Boys Boys! :love:



et sans le clip Romeo e Juliette (Rapunzel) de Daniella Mercury, je n'aurais peut-être jamais gagné de concours photo


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mai 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> Écoutez de la musique.


Ouais bah fais pas trop ton malin toi, j'ai trouvé la vidéo que tu avais trop honte de poster dans "c'est comment devant le mac"

[youtube]yWDj3boe-xw[/youtube]

Le chapeau est pas mal mais franchement la barbe.. oublie...


----------



## Alex666 (12 Mai 2008)

Je trouve la vidéo pas mal filmée, une bonne fin ou même ceux qui tourne le film se font taper dessus, une bonne provoc avec une ressemblance à Apex twin c'est certain et un peu de Prodigy >>>[youtube]mLblhjhxi0c[/youtube]
mais justice n'arrive pas à leur cheville musicalement ce morceaux est juste à chier, une pauvre bande musicale qui existe finalement grâce à la vidéo...et encore la vidéo est tellement prenante que tu te dis : comment ça va se finir ? parce que tout se bordel en 3 minutes alors la zique tu la met vite de côté... à défault de faire un bon truc il font parler d'eux autrement, pourquoi pas.


----------



## Chang (12 Mai 2008)

Tu parles d'un rafus pour un clip de rien du tout ...


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Tu parles d'un rafus pour un clip de rien du tout ...



on dit "raffut" !


----------



## Chang (12 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> on dit "raffut" !



*CHUT !!! 





*


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

tu t'es inscris sur un forum ? c'est pour y blablater, non ?!


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2008)

Etrange  de voir l'ampleur que ca prend.

Ca fait causer
( comme quoi la "musique" semble  être  totalement secondaire ici )

Ca va du terre à terre  j'aime-j'aime pas  génial-nul  à  reflexions sur la chose ( anti systeme , dans le systeme, un coup  marketing créneau provoc) jusqu'à l'interpretation savante  des hautes sphères avec references , mise en abime , effet miroir , Baudrillard Bourdiieu Kubrick Reggiani ( les loups) etc


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu t'es inscris sur un forum ? c'est pour y blablater, non ?!



Yeah !
Soundblablaster-pro !

La "musique" de Justice et les posts de ...* !








* Mettre ici le nom de qui vous voulez.


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

Merdre, c'est le nom de personne !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

Mais qui t'a crevé l'oeil, Cyclope ?
C'est personne ! C'est personne !

Mais qui t'a pourri ton beau sujet ?
C'est personnes ! C'est personnes !

L'oddyssée du blabla.


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2008)

ô tempora, ô mores ! :affraid:


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mai 2008)

alem et tu le sais 
on dit 
_ô tempura ô morue_ 
donnez moi une autre bière siouplé

( enfin dans certains yakitory...)
et hop 
je sors


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

C'est bien ! Ca fait parler d'eux (franchement c'est nul  )


----------



## mademoisellecha (12 Mai 2008)

Ah ouais...! 

J'avais rien contre Romain Gavras, j'avais plutôt accroché à Signatune pour DJ Mehdi, en plus. 

Là... déjà je me dis qu'au moins c'était un challenge de monter une image sur un son qui rend complètement épileptique, un truc de Justice qui plus est :rateau: . Chaipas... je vois pas le... but du truc 



Fait du bien quand ça s'arrête.


----------



## viruce (13 Mai 2008)

C'etait juste pour "susciter des questions" mouais !!!


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2008)

viruce a dit:


> C'etait juste pour "susciter des questions" mouais !!!



lu dans l'article : « Pour le duo, « la récupération massive de ce clip, en quelques heures seulement, nous a rappelé à quel point il est difficile aujourd'hui de contrôler la destination des images et l'intégrité de leur propos ». »

Ben voyons mettre à disposition cette vidéo sur des plate formes de vidéo en ligne avec des « images choc »est un acte tout à fait anodin qui ne laisse pas préjuger dune audience large et déchos nombreux.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mai 2008)

viruce a dit:


> C'etait juste pour "susciter des questions" mouais !!!



_«*ouvrir le débat, susciter des questions*, comme le font régulièrement le cinéma, la littérature ou l'art contemporain» «*Nous n'imaginions pas* un instant que le débat irait si loin, *que nous nous retrouverions à devoir nous justifier* sur des sujets aussi graves»_



Pour résumer, susciter le débat mais ne pas y participer pour donner son avis. C'est merveilleux de se taire pour se donner un air intelligent


----------



## fredintosh (14 Mai 2008)

Ce qui est dommage dans l'histoire, c'est que les images sur lesquelles tout le monde se focalise masquent un véritable autre problème : a-t-on le droit de diffuser... une musique aussi pourrie ?   :afraid:


----------



## Alex666 (14 Mai 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Ce qui est dommage dans l'histoire, c'est que les images sur lesquelles tout le monde se focalise masquent un véritable autre problème : a-t-on le droit de diffuser... une musique aussi pourrie ?   :afraid:



MDR pourtant j'aime assez Justice mais bon la c'est juste une bo, de daube


----------



## Grug (14 Mai 2008)

Elle est très bien cette petite vidéo.
Bon la musique je suis pas fan, mais j'aime beaucoup le moment où les 4 djeunz tentent de monter en même temps à l'avant de la BX.
La morale est sans  doute un peu trop, mais le but c'est bien donner l'envie de distribuer des baffes non ?


----------

